# any western iowa guys here?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I own a auto repair shop in western iowa. do snow removal in the winter. a couple commercial accounts, mostly private drives. anyone else from this area?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Where abouts? I'm originally from Stanton.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

treynor, just east of council bluffs.


----------



## jrbully (Nov 1, 2009)

*western iowa*

Is it snowing there yet?
jr
Des Moines


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

I am in Omaha.. if you need help in Omaha let me know..


----------

